# 24 Day 8 on Sky One



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

This Sunday at 9pm :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome. Its a great show.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

haha didnt know there's a films and tv zone


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've seen the first 4 episodes, and it looks like a great Series this one! Great start to it!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

jesus can walk on water. but jack bauer could walk on jesus.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah but you wouldn't want to be related to him!!!
The only member of his family he hasn't tortured is his daughter! and all the others have ended up dead!!!:lol:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just watched episode 4!!
I think Jack has teamed up with his ideal partner


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

24 Yummy. now just lost, Fringe, Flash forward and another episode of prison break would be nice:thumb:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

chillly said:


> 24 Yummy. now just lost, Fringe, Flash forward and another episode of prison break would be nice:thumb:


Flash Forward starts again on March 18th in the US
Fringe......have you seen the "lost episode" the one that has her old partner Charlie in it?? 
Prison Break was good but needed to end!!
Bring back........The Unit!!!:thumb:
Lost is back on Feb 2nd in the US


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Day 8 is AWESOME!

However the head of CTU is a twerp


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If everyone listened to Jack Bauer, the show would be called 12.

Terrorists dread the day in October that Daylight Savings Time ends. Jack Bauer gets 25 hours in which to kill them.

Jack Bauer sleeps with a night light because the dark is afraid of Jack Bauer

Jack Bauer once shot himself ten times, just to prove that 50 cent is a *****

When Kim Bauer lost her virginity, Jack found it and put it back.

The Boogieman checks under his bed for Jack Bauer

Superman has Jack Bauer pajamas.

On Jack Bauers Tax Returns, he has to claim the entire world as his dependants.

Jack Bauer doesn't cut his grass, he stares at it and dares it to grow.

Jack Bauer kills so many terrorists that at one point, the #5 on the world most wanted list was a kid from Swindon who illegally downloaded One Night in Paris.

Jack Bauer named his cat 'Chuck Norris.' Why? Because he's a pussy.

Jack Bauer was never addicted to heroin. Heroin was addicted to Jack Bauer.

Jack Bauer banged my 18 year old sister and got her pregnant. Good for him.

The Grim Reaper fears the day Jack Bauer comes for him.

The Devil sold his soul to Jack Bauer.

Jack Bauer watched the tape from "The Ring". Its been 37 days now and that long haired little brat still hasn't turned up.

When Jack Bauer does a press-up, he isn't pushing himself up....he's pushing the world down.

Jack Bauer could actually foil a terrorist plot in 12 hours, but after the first 12 hours he gets paid triple time.

Jack Bauer was born 4 months premature. He tortured the womb into giving him access code to the outside.

When Jack Bauer was born he was actually sleeping. The doctor tried to slap his ass, but Jack instantly woke up, caught his hand and broke his arm in 24 places.

Jack Bauer has been banned from donating his sperm because he kept getting the specimen cups pregnant.

Jack Bauer doesn't go hunting he goes killing because hunting implies the possibility of failure.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Day 8 is AWESOME!
> 
> However the head of CTU is a twerp


He's a prime candidate for ............Dead!!!:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, he's annoying the hell out of me

Chloe annoys me too.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah, he's annoying the hell out of me
> 
> Chloe annoys me too.


Don't worry! she will get tortured by Jack at some point.
There is no escaping!!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Not long to go now!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Really looking forward to this, ive got every season on DVD and a totally love it!!

best by far!:thumb:


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Just great that my sky hd box is playing up. A service engineer has been booked but won't be out until Wednesday  .

I can get some channels fine, but others I'm getting no signal, Sky 1 included. Tried everything, including taking the sat cables out, and switching off the LNB and back on again. £65 call out fee to make it worse.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Here we go!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't watch it 

Gf is watching some **** film.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Can't watch it
> 
> Gf is watching some **** film.


Mate it's 24 FFS, lay the law down!!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've series linked it on Sky1HD so I'll watch it when the film finishes


----------

